# Gezira Club Zamalek?



## Chill

Hi all,
Thinking of applying to join the Gezira Club. Any experiences,feedback or thoughts about this? I have a 1 year old and a 2 year old. What do you think?
TIA
Chill.


----------



## Lanason

dunno about kids, but the food is reported to be excellent


----------



## rumbaba

Do you know what the membership costs are?


----------



## Chill

rumbaba said:


> Do you know what the membership costs are?


I think its roughly 6000 LE per year for a family. But I haven't looked into specifics.


----------



## Whiskey96

Last I knew, there was a waiting list running into years.....
Having tried to telephone them a number of times about a year ago, found
no-one answering...... Go figure.... 

You will also find that foreigners pay in US$, and that the 6,000LE quoted was
the annual membership fee... I believe the JOINING fee is much greater..


----------



## MaidenScotland

No alcohol at the club


----------



## m_zaki40

its the best club in Egypt


----------



## Gounie

I hear there is a 3-day tennis tournament between Gezira Club and El Gouna players 16th February in El Gouna. Does anyone play tennis and have more information from the Cairo side please?


----------

